# Anyone have a pic of this B13??



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Does anyone have those pics of a red B13 that has tsuru headlights, is lowered, and has a Stillen bodykit? I just remember that it was sitting in the front lawn of somebody's house. I had it once but i can't find it anymore. It's one awesome looking B13. If anyone has it, can you please post it full-sized? And if you don't have a server, try www.photobucket.com


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

this one?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

No, not that one. It's an amateur-ish looking pic and it was sitting in some grass in front of a house.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oh, well atleast i gave you a lowered red b13 with tsuru headlights and a stillen body kit.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Haha, that you did.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Try this link.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/575356/1


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah! that's the one. I looked at that particular car, but I guess I didn't go to the second page. Thanks a lot. That's one sweet looking B13.


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

sno said:


> this one?


umm . . . a little off topic here.
where can i get those rear spoilers (wings)?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

ryan_pogi said:


> umm . . . a little off topic here.
> where can i get those rear spoilers (wings)?


Check your local 'performance' Honda shop, I'm sure they have some.


----------



## SR200 (Feb 2, 2004)

*That is my car i just bought some recaro srd red seats.
I just intalled my fmic and get ready for that avenier motor. *​


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

SR200 said:


> *That is my car i just bought some recaro srd red seats.
> I just intalled my fmic and get ready for that avenier motor. *​



WHERE???


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> Check your local 'performance' Honda shop, I'm sure they have some.


is this wing made for sentra b13? or honduhs?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

SR200 said:


> *That is my car i just bought some recaro srd red seats.
> I just intalled my fmic and get ready for that avenier motor. *​



Hello sir,

I just wanted to let you know that one of the KYB shocks you sold me blew...

I installed them over the summer and I never raced, but simply did normal street driving with them for about 3000 miles. (I keep the car stored over the winter months.) In September (before putting it into storage) I noticed the front-right strut making some noise when going over bumps. I wasn't sure what the noise was, so I brought the car to my performance shop for better diagnosis. The mechanic said that he was 90% sure the front-right strut was blown. I told him that I bought the set used and the seller told me they had only about 11,000 miles on them. The mechanic said that they probably had a lot more.

Just to satisfy my own curiosity, I would like to know if you were being honest with me about the mileage on the struts/springs and what kind of driving was done with them.

I would've sent you a private message instead but it said your inbox was full. Please reply soon if you even get this. Thanks.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i want those rims, if anyone knows what name they are please list it


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

Masa said:


> Try this link.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/575356/1



What breed of the B13 has the trunk lid with the "lights" that carry through to the license plate? I can't find one to save my life.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Slacky said:


> i want those rims, if anyone knows what name they are please list it


volk TE37's...they are pretty expensive but you can just get some rota grids in the same color for a lot less and they look almost exactly the same. :banhump:


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

d_baldguy_24 said:


> What breed of the B13 has the trunk lid with the "lights" that carry through to the license plate? I can't find one to save my life.


Nevermind guys. It was a stupid question, asked in ignorance, surrounded by confusion. I've spent a little time reading and comparing and learned the answer to my question. Now if I could just find a lid with the inner lights. hmmmm.... :dumbass:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


>





SR200 said:


> *That is my car i just bought some recaro srd red seats.
> I just intalled my fmic and get ready for that avenier motor. *​


That's not his car... that's Mike Kojima's B13


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

hahahahaha oooohhhhh some one got caught LieN!!!!! :loser: :dumbass: lol jp, still think its funny


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

myoung said:


> That's not his car... that's Mike Kojima's B13



The seats aren't even Recaro... They're Sparco! :loser:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by SR200
That is my car i just bought some recaro srd red seats.
I just intalled my fmic and get ready for that avenier motor 


The seats aren't even Recaro... They're Sparco! 

:dumbass: Tryin to take credit for someone elses work... :loser:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

maybe hes talking about the cardomain car


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> maybe hes talking about the cardomain car



If so, then he should make it a little clearer.


----------

